# Bericht meiner ersten Transalp (auf der Albrecht Route)



## elTorito (17. März 2011)

Was für Leseratten ;-) 

Ich hoffe das passt hier hin, viel Spaß damit: 

http://www.peter-karsten.de/queerbeet/mountain-biking/alpencross-2010.html


----------



## tintinMUC (17. März 2011)

schöne Seite - applaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (18. März 2011)

super Bericht. Echt Klasse! 

Hab auf meiner Homepage auch nen Bericht und Fotos von 2009 (siehe Signatur!)

MFG


----------



## elTorito (18. März 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> super Bericht. Echt Klasse!
> 
> Hab auf meiner Homepage auch nen Bericht und Fotos von 2009 (siehe Signatur!)
> 
> MFG



Danke. Hab mir dein Bericht Alpencross 2009 gerade durchgelesen  Da krieg ich schon wieder Lust auf mehr. Fotos aber habe ich keine entdeckt.


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. März 2011)

Doch unter: Galerie und dann Alpencross 2009 klicken!


----------



## Heide-Daniel (18. März 2011)

Schöner Bericht von eurer Tour und mit tollen Bildern untermalt.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (19. März 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Suche: Schaltauge für Cannondale Rahmen (F-Serie bis 2002)



www.schaltauge.de
http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-...AD2-CAAD3-CAAD4-CAAD5-CAAD6-CAAD7-SIX-13.html


----------



## transalbi (19. März 2011)

Jetzt gibt es auch eine kleine Erinnerung.





Albi


----------



## Snakeskin (20. März 2011)

Na Andreas, hast wohl demnächst die Komplette Route damit ausgeschildert.
Wär mal was. Verfahren unmöglich.
So wie "Via Claudia"


----------



## elTorito (21. März 2011)

Ich hätte mir beim Yuri in Pezzo ja fast so ein Albrecht Finisher Shirt geholt, aber da wollte ich den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen ;-) War ja noch kein Finish ... 
In Torbole hab ich keine Quelle gefunden  

Nochmal vielen Dank für deine Touren Albi. Einige wurden schon für die diesjährige TransAlp vorgeschlagen. Dies Jahr bin ich mit einer anderen Gruppe Unterwegs , vielleicht wirds sogar die gleiche Route (ich hoffe nicht)


----------



## transalbi (21. März 2011)

In Torbole wird es das Finishershirt 2011 wohl in Villa Stella geben www.villastella.it.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jena.Biker (12. Juni 2013)

Ein sehr schöner Bericht, der Lust drauf macht, die Albrechtroute selber einmal zu fahren!

Anbei ein Bericht meines ersten Alpencross.


----------



## ventizm (12. Juni 2013)

jetzt ist aber mal wieder gut...


----------

